# Negative cycle Missing a period after ivf cycle



## handh (Jan 24, 2005)

Is it normal to miss your period after an ivf cycle?
I have had one cycle of ivf which was negative. Now i am waiting for my next period but it is 5 days late. I have done a pregancy test to check we have not concieved naturally this month. The test was negative.
Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi

It is normal to miss a period after i think i was about 10 days late, then bleed for a good 14 days, slight bleeding towards the end, my clinic gave me some tables beginning with N they stop your bleed for 7 days and when finished they should get you back in to your normal cycle, which is what i am waiting for now.

have heard they can also give you the tablet for you to get a bleed, whether you are bleeding now or not, it should get you back to being regular.

Hope this helps and makes sense.

Good luck with your treatment.

Kelly x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

Same as Kelly I was very late for my AF after failed IVF cycle.

Katy, xx


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Me too.  I'm waiting for mine now and it's been 30 days (my cycle has been 25 days the last 2) - but I know it's lurking..

BH


----------



## handh (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks girls that has really helped me. I wasn't sure whether i was alone on this, nice to know i'm not.
All the best to you all
handh


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

Just to throw a spanner in the works...my period was late last yr after failed fresh ivf...and I was pregnant!!!! But i didn't test positive on a pregnancy test until a week after af due. I tested the day af was due and 2 days later, both neg. But normally after failed tx's my af's have returned to normal straight awas, I have a 30-35 day cycle. I had phoned the clinic to voice my concernsver lt iodnd teydd ay it was nomal afer tx for it to be late.

Hopefully it's good news for you. Good luck!

I'm just waiting for ovulation to try au naturel!!!

Filo x


----------

